# Cooking game of the week #5    2/13/19



## cookieee (Feb 13, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone

Here is how the game is played. Every week I will post a number. Go to your cookbooks and count to that number. That is the cookbook to use this week.
Tell us what cookbook it is and something about the book. Then make something from that book and if you wish, tell us about it. That easy. 

The number for this week is #49

and/or

make a recipe using your SLOWCOOKER (if you have one)

and/or

make a recipe using SPINACH (if you like it)


HAVE FUN!!!!!!!


----------



## cookieee (Feb 13, 2019)

My #49 this week, office cookbooks, is 

HIGH-FLAVOR, LOW-FAT MEXICAN COOKING - by Steven Raichlen  pub. 1997 (Vol. 8)

lol  The first recipe I see is "Chips Without Hips".  Off to a good start.  

The book is hardcover, with beautiful colored pictures of the food. It also has a beautiful color chart of Mexican ingredients. According to the introduction, there are recipes in the book that are low-fat real Mexican food and low-fat Mexican food that Mr. Raichlen has created.  It is nice that each recipe does have a list of calories, fat, etc.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 14, 2019)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY


TO MY FELLOW COOKS


----------



## cookieee (Feb 14, 2019)

My #49 for this week from the other bookcase is:

"The Fine Art of Chinese Cooking" by Dr. Lee Su Jan -  pub. (ok, it's  in Roman numerals and its been so long I don't remember how to translate  MCMLXII  1962?)

Anyway, it's a small, hardcover book. Love the first paragraph of the preface.

"I suppose I first fell in love with the Chinese idea of food when I heard the reason for the mid-morning snack: to relieve the monotony of not eating! A people who had developed such an attitude toward food seemed to me to be worth further investigation."

I also like #10 and #11 in the table of contents:

#10 Chinese Food with an American Touch
#11 American Food with a Chinese Touch

Sounds like they should make interesting reading.

eta: Chapter 19, here is something you seldom find in a cookbook.
Chapter 19  Some Ideas for Leftovers


----------



## cookieee (Feb 14, 2019)

Oh, have you checked out your SLOW COOKER recipes yet? I have.  So far, just the chicken, beef and pork ones.  Ropa Vieja, Meatballs, Curry, Middle East, Paprikash, Vindaloo, Asian, BBQ, Biryani and the list goes on.  It's going to be so hard to choose.  See why I like to pick numbers. lol


----------



## cookieee (Feb 15, 2019)

We found a real good recipe for tomorrow nights dinner using the SLOW COOKER.

ISLANDER PORK ROAST (serves 6 to 8)

1 boneless pork loin roast (about 2 1/2 to 3 lbs.)
1/2 to 1 whole orange, cut into 8 wedges
3 TB soy sauce
1/2 tsp. black pepper
4 whole cloves
1 8 oz. can crushed pineapple, packed in its own juice
1/2 tsp. ground allspice

Stick cloves into pork loin; place in slow cooker. Arrange orange wedges around pork. If cooking in 4 to 5 hours, use the whole orange. If cooking in 8 hours, use only half of the orange. In small bowl, combine remaining ingredients; pour over pork.  Cook on high for 4 to 5 hours or low for 8 hours. If desired, juices may be thickened by mixing together 2 TB cornstarch and 2 TB water, then stirring it into the pineapple mixture during the last 30 minutes. Remove orange peel. Slice pork and serve with sauce.

Source: TheOtherWhiteMeat.com   2-11-07


----------



## cookieee (Feb 16, 2019)

It's cooking now and smelling real good. Will let you know how it turns out tonight. 

Anyone else using their SLOW COOKER?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 16, 2019)

Actually, I am. I'm making split pea soup for DH, using Alton Brown's recipe from "I'm Just Here for the Food." I used a homemade stock made with the carcass and skin from a turkey breast we smoked last summer.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 16, 2019)

GG, I almost died of shock lol Thank you for posting. That is DH's favorite soup. -and my second favorite.  We wish you a very delicious and happy dinner tonight. It does look like it will be delicious.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 16, 2019)

cookieee said:


> We found a real good recipe for tomorrow nights dinner using the SLOW COOKER.
> 
> ISLANDER PORK ROAST (serves 6 to 8)
> 
> ...



Oh boy!!! truth time.  DH is not a big fan of cloves, but he followed the recipe. We both agree, IF there is a next time, cut back on the spices and use a little bit more of the fruit.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 17, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, I am. I'm making split pea soup for DH, using Alton Brown's recipe from "I'm Just Here for the Food." I used a homemade stock made with the carcass and skin from a turkey breast we smoked last summer.
> View attachment 33651


GG, what did you think of the soup?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2019)

cookieee said:


> GG, what did you think of the soup?


[emoji38] I don't like split pea soup, but DH loved it. I made it for him since I won't be home for dinner twice this coming week. There's enough that he can take some for lunch as well.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 17, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> [emoji38] I don't like split pea soup, but DH loved it. I made it for him since I won't be home for dinner twice this coming week. There's enough that he can take some for lunch as well.



That is one of the nice things about soup, always enough for another time. We have containers of 2 different soups in the freezer. Only thing is, we kept forgetting about them when we had our cold spells here.  Oh well, soup is good any time of the year. lol  

Thanks again for playing.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 17, 2019)

#3 CATEGORY - SPINACH

I found this recipe from back in 2001. Never made it before. Think it is going on tomorrow nights menu.

SPICED CREAM SPINACH (serves 4)

2 lbs. fresh spinach
2 gallons plus 1/4 cup water
2 TB plus 1 1/2 tsp kosher salt
2 TB butter
1/4 cup finely chopped gingerroot
1/2 jalapeno, seeded and chopped
3/4 cup creme fraiche or heavy cream
1/8 tsp freshly ground black pepper
1/2 tsp garam masala

Blanch spinach in 2 gallons boiling water with 2 TB of the salt. Drain, then refresh under cold water and press out the water. Chop in a food processor.

Melt butter in large skillet, med. heat. Add  *onions, ginger and jalapeno and cook until tender, about 5 minutes.

Add the creme fraiche or heavy cream and bring to a boil. Add the spinach and 1/4 cup water and stir until spinach is heated through. Season with the remaining salt, pepper and garam masala.

Source:  Union Square Cafe

* the recipe does not list onions. So, I guess you can add in what you like or leave it out.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 18, 2019)

cookieee said:


> #3 CATEGORY - SPINACH
> 
> I found this recipe from back in 2001. Never made it before. Think it is going on tomorrow nights menu.
> 
> ...



DH made this tonight with some fresh Salmon and couscous. Everything was very good.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 19, 2019)

A new game starts tomorrow. Anyone have anything to post for this weeks game?  What was your #49 cookbook?  Did you use your SLOW COOKER this week?  Did you make anything using SPINACH?


I would like to take this time to invite anyone with a good idea for the game to post to me anytime. I welcome any and all suggestions. 

Hope to see you all tomorrow


----------

